# Software > Ασφάλεια >  UDP πακέτα στην 5678 από Mikrotik

## Acinonyx

Όλοι οι δικτυακοί γείτονες μου που έχουν Mikroprick μου στελνουν ανά τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα UDP πακέτα στην 5678.

Από το site του Μικρο βρήκα το εξής:

5678/udp MikroTik Neighbor Discovery

Τι ακριβώς κάνει αυτό το προκτόκολλο; Σε τι χρησιμεύει να γνωρίζει αν ο γειτονάς του έχει ίδιο λειτουργικό;

----------


## nikolo

για να κανουν παρέα!!  ::

----------


## paravoid

Κάτι σαν το CDP (Cisco Discovery Protocol) ίσως;

----------


## alasondro

> The MikroTik Neighbor Discovery Protocol (MNDP) eases network configuration and management
> by enabling each MikroTik router to discover other connected MikroTik routers and learn
> information about the system along with features which are enabled. The MikroTik routers can then
> automatically use learned information to set up some features with minimal or no configuration.
> MNDP features:
> • works on IP level connections
> • works on all non-dynamic interfaces
> • distributes basic information on the software version
> • distributes information on configured features that should interoperate with other MikroTik
> ...


Από το manual του...

Από οτι κατάλαβα προς το παρών το χρησιμοποεί για να πάρει κάποιες βασικές πληροφορίες για γειτονικούς δρομολογητές αλλά και για να δει αν ο απένταντι υποστηρίζει το πρωτόκολλο M3P.Το οποίο διαβάζοντας το manual φαίνεται αρκετά ενδιαφέρον και ίσως βοηθήσει φορτωμένα links αν κάνει αυτά που υπόσχεται.Το έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς;Έχει κάποιος στατιστικά για το μέγεθος τον πακέτων που περνάνε από τον δρομολογητή του;Γιατί μάλλλον συμπεριφέρεται καλύτερα όταν περνάνε πολλά μικρά πακέτα.

----------

